# Racine dam



## Fishfinaddict (Sep 18, 2012)

Went to the Racine dam today and did fairly decent. 15+ white bass, largemouth and a smallie. Had a guy give me his pole so I could get into some skipjack... That stuff just doesn't happen everyday. Sat there and worked with me and teaching me for almost three hours... Next time I make a trip I will get my hybrid.


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## riverKing (Jan 26, 2007)

hows the water color down there still pretty clear?


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Fishfinaddict said:


> Went to the Racine dam today and did fairly decent. 15+ white bass, largemouth and a smallie. Had a guy give me his pole so I could get into some skipjack... That stuff just doesn't happen everyday. Sat there and worked with me and teaching me for almost three hours.... Next time I make a trip I will get my hybrid.
> 
> 
> NICE, addict,,,, Hope you do!
> ...


----------



## Fishfinaddict (Sep 18, 2012)

yeah doboy it just feels good when avid fisherman who don't have to share their tactics or fishing spots, but do and because of that you end up getting into them. I always try to help others understand the joy of a great fishing day, because once that happens they are hooked for good. And about the water quality at the dam, I'm not there enough to have an average but all the locals said they were letting out a lot of water and the current was really heavy. I was able to see my white jig heads and white tails at about 20 feet away in around five feet of water.


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## I Fish (Sep 24, 2008)

riverKing said:


> hows the water color down there still pretty clear?


Brown and fast. Racine's been crap the last couple weeks. I don't know where they've gone, but nobody is catching hybrids there. A couple weeks ago, there were a few caught on spoons, but they just seemed to disappear. Last Saturday, I caught 2 and seen 3 others caught from 4:00 am to 9:00pm, and that was it. You couldn't have bought a skipjack this Saturday or Sunday. Yesterday, the water was pretty clear until about 8:30, then it got brown. I got 1 hybrid and 1 white, and other than a handfull of catfish and sheephead, nothing else was caught. I didn't get a bite today and only saw a couple whites caught. One friend or another have been down there just about every day, and it's just dead. I'm not just saying this to keep people from it, go try and you'll see It sucks right now, and nobody seems to know why.


----------

